# High quality transfer paper & where to get it.



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi there!
I use a heatpress and a Epson(C86) inkjet printer. I'm having trouble finding good transfer papers to a nice price. I used to get them at Ebay but now that guy started selling papers of less quality. All he has now are papers from goldsealspecialitypapers.com (the url doesn't work but that's whats written on the papers) and those tend to stick to the heat press. Atleast those for dark fabrics. The ones for light fabrics are white and I need transparent paper for light fabrics. 

What I'm looking for is 8.5 X 11 inch papers both for light and dark fabrics.
they need to be shipped to Sweden and I wanna pay maximum about $1 (including shipping) per paper in a pack of 100 papers. The light ones should be transparent and the dark ones should be white (as usual). Ofcourse I need high quality too as I'm selling printed t-shirts. 

Do you guys know about any retailer that can help me out? If you could mention some online shop and also some brand/type of their papers that is good I'd be happy. A slight detail is that I live in Sweden so I need someone who offer shipping to Sweden.
Thanx in advance!
Regards/Erik


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forums Erik.

I know gold seal specialty papers well...The guy who owns that company is shady as hell (he works out of his van). I used to buy jetwear green line paer from him for .38 a sheet...an incredible price! He raised his prices though now, so I swithced to transjet paper and buy from a different company now. Transjet paper is a bit better than jetwear. You will find, that the ink absorbs into the paper better, so it produces cleaner lines on the end product. It also peels off alot easier and cleaner than jetwear does...no sticking whatsoever.

TLM supply house is the cheapest for the paper. Prices range depending on how much you buy. Their website is: http://www.personalizedsupplies.com . 

I don't think transjet paper comes in opaque. I have never used opaque transfer paper, so I cant help you there with any suggestions.


----------



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanx alot jdr8271! 
Yeah i noticed he's a bit shady and since it's best to buy about 100 papers at the time I don't want to buy the first kind of paper i come across. I mailed him about his new papers since I wasn't that satisfied with the quality but he never replied so I though i'd take my business elsewhere. 

Transjet sounds like good paper. The sticking I experienced with gold seal is really annoying and has left me with sore fingertips more than once
Since you talk about peeling I assume you mean paper for light fabrics? Or it it possible to use it on dark fabrics too? 

I'm not too familiar with the terms here, is opaque paper the white paper for dark fabrics that I mentioned? 

Is the Transjet paper transparent or white? The ones I got from the guy at Ebay before were transparent. You could both hotpeel and coldpeel. I prefered to peel them cold as it left a nice glossy finish to the print. 

Thanx alot for such an infomative and fast reply!
Regards/Erik


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

opaque paper is the white paper for dark fabrics. Transjet paper is only for light fabrics.



> The ones I got from the guy at Ebay before were transparent. You could both hotpeel and coldpeel. I prefered to peel them cold as it left a nice glossy finish to the print.


That sounds like real junk. You should only use hot peel paper for the best results. You must have been using an inferior quality paper. You should always make sure you know what brand paper you are buying.

As I said, I don't use dark fabric heat transfers, so I wont be able to make any suggestions for that. Im sure some one else here can give you suggestions on a dark heat transfer that is good.


----------



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok thanx. So the Transjet paper is transparent? 
I'll buy that paper for sure, thanx alot for the tip!


----------



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

eyegasm said:


> Ok thanx. So the Transjet paper is transparent?
> I'll buy that paper for sure, thanx alot for the tip!


The transjet paper is transparent but they do sell opaque paper as well but they warn that it doesn't as long as the transparent. TLM Supply House


----------



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

FatHamsterGirl said:


> The transjet paper is transparent but they do sell opaque paper as well but they warn that it doesn't as long as the transparent. TLM Supply House


Ok thanx. I've mailed them now to ask about shipping rates etc. Their opaque papers are probably better than the Gold Seal papers I use now. The quality of Gold Seal papers is good, but the edges stick a bit to the heat press and that hasn't happened to me with other papers (that he hasn't got in stock anymore). I can warn you about the Gold Seal papers for light fabrics too, as it's white and not transparent. The quality is kinda bad too.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

TLM Supply house is excellent, i have my paper from their and also their ink system, excellent quality, and the main thing for me is that Cindy is very helpful and will answer all questions in detail, not just yes or no.


----------



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

triplebtees said:


> TLM Supply house is excellent, i have my paper from their and also their ink system, excellent quality, and the main thing for me is that Cindy is very helpful and will answer all questions in detail, not just yes or no.


Sounds good. I wrote in the mail that I heard good stuff about them and their products from this forum Have you used their Opaque paper?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

TLM Supply House and Thier Majic Jet (aka Transjet II) paper is the way to go if possible -- only problem being, I'm not sure if she can ship out to Sweden, at least not without charging more for shipping. Ask her, at any rate, to find out.

I would not suggest using opaque paper at all. Even the best opaque paper is low quality and a pain to deal with; try working with flock or plastisol instead for your dark shirts. If you really insist on using opaque transfers, the one I've seen most recommended is the single-step opaque paper from Transfer Technologies.


----------



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

Twinge said:


> TLM Supply House and Thier Majic Jet (aka Transjet II) paper is the way to go if possible -- only problem being, I'm not sure if she can ship out to Sweden, at least not without charging more for shipping. Ask her, at any rate, to find out.
> 
> I would not suggest using opaque paper at all. Even the best opaque paper is low quality and a pain to deal with; try working with flock or plastisol instead for your dark shirts. If you really insist on using opaque transfers, the one I've seen most recommended is the single-step opaque paper from Transfer Technologies.


I hope it will be pricey even if she has to ship it to Sweden, we'll see

Hmm, Plastisol. I've read some about it in this forum and if I understand it right I'll have to buy pre printed papers or screen print them myself. As I print a variety of different motives and since most of them are 4-colour prints I don't think it's such a good idea for me. What about flock, is that something I can do myself in an easy way? I need something for dark shirts.


----------



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh Twinge, has Transfer Technologies got any webpage?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Transfer Technologies DOES have a website, but I wasn't able to find it last night when I was looking. You could throw up a question over at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Heat_Transfers_For_Desktop_Printers/ asking where their website is located.

Plastisol would require someone, be it you or an outside printer, to screen print on to a carrier sheet. Your colors would be limited in the same way they are with normal screen printing. The quality would also be comprable to a normal screen print, however.

Flock, if you want to do it yourself, will require the purchase a vinyl cutter to cut out sheets of vinyl into the shape you need it (software handles the transition, like a normal printer). You are also going to be limited on number of colors here, and there is an increase in labor involved to weed out the excess vinyl.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

You dont 't have to use flock with a vinyl cutter. There are about 50 materials out there that you coan use with a vinyl. There is on material that looks exactly like creen printing. I believe it is named something like "flex". Flock is a fussy material that may look good on certian designs.


----------



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

Twinge said:


> Transfer Technologies DOES have a website, but I wasn't able to find it last night when I was looking. You could throw up a question over at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Heat_Transfers_For_Desktop_Printers/ asking where their website is located.
> 
> Plastisol would require someone, be it you or an outside printer, to screen print on to a carrier sheet. Your colors would be limited in the same way they are with normal screen printing. The quality would also be comprable to a normal screen print, however.
> 
> Flock, if you want to do it yourself, will require the purchase a vinyl cutter to cut out sheets of vinyl into the shape you need it (software handles the transition, like a normal printer). You are also going to be limited on number of colors here, and there is an increase in labor involved to weed out the excess vinyl.


Ok I'll have a look there, thanx.

I think I saw a guy printing with Plastisol 30 minutes ago downtown (they've got this festival going on). He had small transparent plastic thingies with one letter printed on each one. Then he built words out of those letters, placed them on a shirt and put it in a heat press. It looked smooth and I guess it works better if you got the whole word on one plastic sheet. He did it like that in order for the customers to make custom shirts

A vinyl cutter is kinda expensive too and as you say, it doesn't offer foru colour prints. I guess I'll have to stick to opaque transfers of somewhat high quality.


----------



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

I haven't got a yahoo account so I used my friend google instead 
Here is the addy if anyone else need it:
http://www.transfertechnology.com/


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh, there it is. It doesn't even show up for transfer technologies or several subsearches of that 

Sounds like what you were just calling plastisol were in fact ready-cut letters which you can buy and apply to shirts with a heat press.


----------



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

Twinge said:


> Sounds like what you were just calling plastisol were in fact ready-cut letters which you can buy and apply to shirts with a heat press.


Oh my mistake, it looked kinda tricky to put em all in a nice line with the help of a ruler


----------



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanx for the info Kilerb. I'll check them out!

I've ordered 500 sheets of magic jet from TLM now, I'm really looking forward to try those


----------

